# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندون ازاد .........دندون ازاد .................................

## sasan11

سلام
هزینه موادی که دانشجویان دندون ازاد خودشون باید تهیه کنند در دوره کاراموزی و کارورزی چند در میاد حدودا
حقوق طرح دارو چند هست حدودا

----------


## مهندس دکتر

> سلام
> هزینه موادی که دانشجویان دندون ازاد خودشون باید تهیه کنند در دوره کاراموزی و کارورزی چند در میاد حدودا
> حقوق طرح دارو چند هست حدودا


والا شما که هیچکدومشو قبول نشدی چرا این سوالو میپرسی

----------


## مهندس دکتر

اول قبول شو

----------


## sasan11

یادمون نبود از مفتش روان پریش فرم اجازه بگیرم تو برو خودتو راست ریس کن بعد نطق کن اینور اونور به روان مبارکت ببخش
.دوستان کسی نبود جواب بده

----------

